# Problems ttc after c-section



## melek73 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi, hope this all makes sense, but i'm thinking out loud.

I'm currently 26w and the dr i'm under has recommended a c-section due to being pg via IVF.  It seems that most people here in Turkey seem to have c-section after asking around.

what my first main concern is how soon after is it recommended that you can try again.  Really dont want to wait, due to my age and it taking 4.5yrs to get this far.

Secondly after googling (i should really stop this) it seems that many people who had no probs before having c-section, then go onto having fertility probs.

Just wondered if anyone out there has had any experience with this.

Sue


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Sue

I was recommended a c-section after fertility treatment. I went ahead and it was the best decision I made.  I was advised not to start ttc again until he was 12-18 months if possible to maximise healing and minimise chances of scar rupture. I know the advice on length of time varies dramatically. In terms of effects on ttc number 2 I was told it did have a slight negative effect having had a c-section but nothing much. Aparently the problem can occur if a fertilised egg tries to implant on the scar line as it cant implant into scar tissue and will therefore be lost. However the chances of attempted implantation elsewhere in the uterus is much higher than on the scar line. My little one is 14months and I am about to start ttc again. Hope this helps.

SS


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

melek - there are a few people on here who are pregnant for 2nd time following a csection - and a fair few of them are natural after having ivf/icsi the first time so i recon you go for the birth that feels right for you and your babay. good luck.


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

I had to have a c section first time round due to ds being breech and low lying placenta. I have never heard of having a c section due to IVF  I was told that as soon as you are` pregnant all pregnancies are the same (whether natural or IVF) I was also never told that there would be difficulties conceiving after a c section. We didn't fall pregnant naturally again so started IVF when my ds was 15 months and i am pregnant again with my first go at IVF.ural
As 25% women have c sections i don't quite see how it affects fertiliy afterwards unless there are other issues. Buts thats just my opinion. Go with what birth suits you- if you want natural go for natural 

Good luck
Andrea


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

sorry Andrea, i was just passing on what my consultant had said

SS


----------



## Purpleal (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi Sue,

My first baby was conceived via IVF and was born by c-section. I then fell pregnant naturally when my daughter was 11 months old. My 2nd daughter was also born by c-section. I then fell pregnant naturally again when my 2nd daughter was 12 months old and my little boy was also born by c-section. All births were fine with no complications. We tried for 5 years before having our firstborn and so were very surprised when I fell pregnant naturally for baby number 2 and 3. No-one has mentioned anything to me ever about c-sections negatively impacting fertility. 

Take Care and Good Luck!
Adrienne


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Lukily I have just found out that I am pregnat again! Still cannot quite belive it and baby is only 6 months. 

I will be having another C-section which was fantastic first time round. 

Go for it! 

xx


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Huge congratulations Caz! 

I am having another C/S too


----------



## Em* (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi Hon,

I would go natural if you could and avoid c-sec if wanting to ttc straight away. Plus recovery afterward is so much easier. I would have preferred 20hrs pain than 8 months worth (i was extreme tho - my endo moved during op which is very unlucky). The less you put your body through, the better. It's already been through tx! All surgery causes scarring and this is best avoided for ttc chances. 

All that said, if you feel that a c-sec is less risky for babe, or the thought of a natural birth fills you with horror, then have c-sec!! 

All the best. x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

with my c-section they wanted to send me home in 24 hours - I felt fantastic - I was up and about the week after walking the dog! I found it not painful at all and the scar is perfect. 

I got pregnant 5 months later...


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I've only just seen this and wondered if you reached a decision?

Just to throw my opinion in, personally I would avoid a section if you can, especially if the only reason is because the pg was IVF. Bear in mind that a section is major surgery and even with a 'good' recovery, there's still a few layers of tissue that needs to heal and there will be scar tissue.

Chux xx


----------



## melek73 (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for all your replies, i'm going down the natural birth path at the moment.  But this decision is changing daily as the only pain relief here is an epidural and this really scares me.  We are seeing the dr again on Monday and i will have another chat with him.  Just so confused as the dr we were under for treatment called and asked how we were doing and she mentioned in conversation that she would recommend c-section.

thanks again 

Sue x


----------

